# Letter Bookcases



## Bally (Jul 18, 2011)

hi all, just thought i would add a couple of photos of some letter bookcases i made for John Lewis department store over here in the uk 
the bookcases are double sided and are free standing
im thinking of making a few for my kids now.
have fun.
Alan


















,


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Those are really cool. How are the curves constructed?


----------



## Bally (Jul 18, 2011)

The center frame was mdf , slotted together on the edge of the shelf was a 3o mm section of mdf routed to the outside shape of the letter, this had a 14 mm rebate to hide 2 sheets of neatform (flexi mdf 6mm).
one with good face inward and another out.
took about 8 hours to make and put together.
have been working on some more for the main enterance of john lewis Oxford street , London.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty cool. I am always interested when a practical object can have artistic meanings as well.

I do have a question regarding which face is the front. If the face with the shelves is front, that would make the letter 'S' backwards?

Perhaps this is frestanding peice and the artistic front is the "back" of the shelves.


----------



## Bally (Jul 18, 2011)

the bookcases are double sided so that things can be displayed on both sides.
these were designed to go in the center of a large department store
i know it will look funny from behind but the customer is always right!!! so i made them how they wanted them.
have fun
Alan


----------



## bongy (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi there! I know this was a few years ago but how much would you charge to make each letter. How tall were they?


----------

